# 2 friendly M rats in Cambridge MA to adopt



## davislight (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have 2 super friendly well adjusted young male rats that a family member can't keep and I'm fostering until I find them a good home. Harry is a black hooded with curly hair and a very outgoing personality. Neville is a grey hooded with straight hair and likes being hand fed. They love shoulder rides, like to be hand fed (repeatedly!) and petted, never bite and like lots of out of the cage time (they hang out with me on the couch and jump up on me for kisses). They come with a cage and their food, bowl, etc.

I'm rather attached to them, so please e-mail me to let me know if you're interested and include your rat experience, other pets, home situation (kids, roommates, etc). Sorry for the paranoia, but I really want to be sure they'll be happy in their new home.

See below for details. 

Their pictures are here:
Harry & Neville

Thanks!
Sarah

nacarada at aol dot com

State/Region: Metro Boston, Massachusetts
City/Town: Cambridge
Number of rats: 2
Gender: male
Age(s): ~6 months
Name(s): Harry & Neville
Colours: Black hooded (curly haired) and Gray hooded (straight haired)
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Landlord issues
Temperament: Extremely friendly, bonded pair
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: Yes, within 30 miles of Boston
Other: These guys are great. They like to be hand fed, go for rides, give kisses (especially Harry, the black hooded one) and hang out on the couch.


----------



## zoo_mom76 (Apr 10, 2008)

i am in concord and will gladly take your boys if no one helps you out! i have had rats for quite some time-i currently have 2 boys, and a bunch of other critters as you can see by my sig! they are by far my favorite pet! (just don't tell my bird lol) i do have kids but they are very respectful of our pets-and the pets aren't allowed out of the cages without an adult present and supervising (it might sound fascist, but those are the rules! lol) so if no one comes through, let me know! good luck!


----------



## davislight (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: 2 friendly M rats in Cambridge MA to adopt (Adopted!)*

Hi,

Thanks for the offer, but I just placed them with a great couple in Somerville.

Thanks again,
Sarah


----------



## zoo_mom76 (Apr 10, 2008)

well good! glad they found a good home!


----------

